# ATV in enclosed trailer



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a question for you guys who haul your ATV in your enclosed trailer. Where is the best location for the ATV, in front of the axle or directly on top of the axle?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I haul my ATV in my 6x12 and I try and put the ATV just a little forward of centered over the axel. You don't want too much tongue weight and you definitly don't want to little tongue weight.

Always error on the side of too much tongue weight than not enough tongue weight.

If you have too little tongue weight the trailer will sway from side to side which can be dangerous.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd put it a little front of the axle, towards the truck. Make sure it's strapped down too. I had one bounce around a little in my enclosed and it ended up smashing one of the battery tops for the e-caller. Never would've thought it'd happen, but it did. :-? Only moved about 8", but it sucked no matter.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a 7x16 and park mine directly over the axles. I used 2x4's bolted to the floor around where the atv tires are. I park the atv right into the slots and the 2x4's keep it from moving around in the trailer when driving through bumpy fields.


----------

